# Bacon w/Pops Brine



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey everyone, got a couple of questions on Pops Brine for Bacon.

1. Is Sea Salt a necessity, or can it be Kosher Salt. (I have sea salt).

2. My pork belly I am using is only 2.10 lbs. Will that make any difference

on curing time or amount to use to cure?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

I believe either will work, Something I have learned here is to measure by weights. Sea salt and kosher are different weights so not the same measurement bu tsp.. etc. There are people doctoring the recipe so it should not be a problem.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 13, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> I believe either will work, Something I have learned here is to measure by weights. Sea salt and kosher are different weights so not the same measurement bu tsp.. etc. There are people doctoring the recipe so it should not be a problem.


Okay, thanks AB

Just didn't want to overdue anything or mess something up.

Mike


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2017)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Hey everyone, got a couple of questions on Pops Brine for Bacon.
> 
> 1. Is Sea Salt a necessity, or can it be Kosher Salt. (I have sea salt).
> 
> ...


Mike you can use the Kosher no problem,I use the lower salt recipe.

The thickness of the Bacon is how to determine the time,I like letting it sit in the brine 10 to 14 days ( my choice even on thinner pieces)

Post it up when you do it

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 13, 2017)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Hey everyone, got a couple of questions on Pops Brine for Bacon.
> 
> 1. Is Sea Salt a necessity, or can it be Kosher Salt. (I have sea salt).  Pop originally calls for sea salt, but most of us use kosher in the amounts he calls for.
> 
> ...


See my answers above, and I'll answer the one most have next, nope, you really can't over cure with Pop's brine...

You're gonna love what you create with this process!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks Richie. 

Hope I remember how to post pics of everything


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for the reply CB.

I have done this before, just been a long while, and didn't wanna screw my bacon up.

Mike


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2017)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Thanks Richie.
> 
> Hope I remember how to post pics of everything















insert.bmp



__ tropics
__ Feb 13, 2017






LOL

You'll do fine,it will be a killer next time you make it waiting

Richie


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay, now that my concerns have been extinguished here is some pics so far

Shameful little pork belly













20170213_162140.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 13, 2017






Bucket with brine and some black Pepper













20170213_162256.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 13, 2017






Belly in brine













20170213_162328.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 13, 2017






Now weighted down with gallon ziplock and off to Fridge for 10 to 14 days













20170213_162556.jpg



__ ptcruiserguy
__ Feb 13, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 13, 2017)

Good start keep us posted....


----------



## driedstick (Feb 13, 2017)

Looking good,,, I just did my first bellie using pops,,, good,,, but I will make some changes next time. 

I will be watching


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm in too!

Al


----------

